# Need Help! Quick!



## Logan97 (Jan 9, 2012)

I posted my thread in the forum with the 240 and 280zx and all that. 

Heres the link ----------> http://www.nissanforums.com/240z-260z-280z-280zx-t/169126-need-some-help-pricing.html#post1347423


----------

